# xxlarge tree climber



## TackleTree (Aug 18, 2006)

I know this topic may have been beeten to death but have a few questions. What would be a good set up for 280lbs of climber. Saddle, rope, hardware etc. I want a saddle that will be accomidating for a big guy. Rope that will not break. I know that most tree guys are not this big and wondered if being heavier would compromise the set up. Any advice appreciated, preferably from bigger climbers. thanks


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Aug 18, 2006)

My Friend is about the same dimensions as you. the only sort of unique thing he uses is a french prussic as part of his split tail system. It doesn't bind up on him under his weight.


----------



## Stumper (Aug 18, 2006)

He just needs a saddle that fits(Any style Buckingham in XL will probably work) and to tune his hitch for his weight and the rope he chooses-Any arborist climbing line and all approved hardware is adequate. The weak link is the tree itself. At his weight he won't be dancing in the treetops-at my 240 I don't either. A Buck Master II in XL has lots of expansion rooom on me-I can wear a large but the XL puts the side D's further forward which I prefer.


----------



## arboralliance (Aug 19, 2006)

*Here, here guy's...*

Hey all, I run at 220-240 depending on time of year fitness level etc and have large hips so run the XL Buckingham and a Blake's or french or a triple wrapped closed prussick as a hitch all lines in Arb' standard rope are adequate for our weight...

The pic is of a student of mine around 62 years of age I think and from memory his name was Bob, one of two this last financial year weighing in around 300 pounds and doing fine in a XL Buckingham and all the standard gear. Lots of one - on - one work with him and the other student as they had never climbed before EVER prior to coming into the course yet now they are very competent climbers having successfully completed level 3 (12 month part time, one day a fortnight and one night a week) Arboricultural course...

Bob came in that day with the new sticker on his helmet and informed us that Bob the builder had retired and asked if we knew what they now called the retired Bob the builder; does anyone know?


----------



## Ekka (Aug 19, 2006)

How about Bob the bum?

Ha, I'm a fat ass to, I weigh 100kg with no gear.

Everythings cool, I got a large Buckingham Traverse harness.

All your ropes and stuff will be fine. Just like others said, fine tune your hitch and style.


----------



## arboralliance (Aug 19, 2006)

*Nope...*

Just "Bob"...


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 19, 2006)

275 lbs and I agree with what everyone has said. All arborist's gear is rated for far more than 280 lbs. I'm in stumper's boat, I can fit in a large pinnacle during the summer but when I have to bundle up for winter work it no longer fits. So I stick with the XL. (of course i guess you don't have to worry about cold winters too much.)


----------



## jmack (Aug 20, 2006)

TackleTree said:


> I know this topic may have been beeten to death but have a few questions. What would be a good set up for 280lbs of climber. Saddle, rope, hardware etc. I want a saddle that will be accomidating for a big guy. Rope that will not break. I know that most tree guys are not this big and wondered if being heavier would compromise the set up. Any advice appreciated, preferably from bigger climbers. thanks


rope break?????? what ru talking about?


----------



## arboralliance (Aug 20, 2006)

*Thanks jmack...*



jmack said:


> rope break?????? what ru talking about?



At a guess I'd say jmack is trying to point out that the safe working load potentially far exceeds any load we could possibly put on the line as humans working in the tree under normal conditions without other loads etc and realistically the ropes we use are rated to withstand some seriously huge humans HOWEVER what allot of guys fail to realise is that high fall factor ratings on our Arborist rope can happen with very small falls as the ropes are very static and therefore have no stretch or give to take the impact of the fall, I could go on but really if your under 600 pounds you're very safe on these ropes...


(As long as you don't take a huge fall on them but then all your other gear is likely to fail before or as well)...

Is this about right what you were questioning jmack?


----------

